
Taiwan Used Big Data, Transparency, and a Central Command to Fight Coronavirus - scarmig
https://healthpolicy.fsi.stanford.edu/news/how-taiwan-used-big-data-transparency-central-command-protect-its-people-coronavirus
======
scarmig
A lot of people seem to be in a mood of passivity, either thinking the world
is inevitably going to end or that nothing needs to be done because it's just
a flu.

Neither is the right approach. Through good policy as modeled by Singapore and
Taiwan, transmission of COVID-19 can be halted or limited to manageable
levels.

